# مشكلة الصدأ



## الواسطه (1 سبتمبر 2008)

عندي مشكلة الصدأ او مايسمى بسرطان الحديد 
هل هناك حل لها ؟
لدي قطع حديد مصابه بالصدأ وهذه القطع ليس بالامكان ايجاد مثلها
ارجو المساعده ....


----------



## الواسطه (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ولو حل جزئي؟


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (2 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجو رفع صورة للقطعة حتي يتسني للإخوة معرفة المشكلة تحديدا


----------



## الشخيبي (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*أخي الكريم...

مشكلتك بسيطة بإذن الله...
انطر الفيديو في الرابط التالي:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/vngaxw

How to remove rust*

*تحياتي لك*


----------



## رنا نور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم 
حدد ماهية القطع و ظروف تشغيلها و كيفية تطبيق مواد الحماية من التىكل


----------



## رنا نور (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم 
حدد ماهية القطع و ظروف تشغيلها و كيفية تطبيق مواد الحماية من التآكل


----------

